# Tall tank aquascape



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Check this out..I had the same problem with a tall tank and thought this would be kinda cool..good luck!
www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116577

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

I will be setting up a 27g hex tank soon, the height is 24", width 18", and I think I am going to try to find an interesting piece of branchy wood for height and "dress" the wood with plants, with longer types planted behind, maybe something like the right side of this tank:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3855

Either that, or I will use substrate and wood to build up the back half, and create a 'mountain' with caves and platforms for plants. I don't have a link though, just in my head. It would take a while to configure something that works. Just an idea.....


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Find some pieces of hardscape you like, it will prob just come to u. I actually like the idea of a cave and having plants grow on top.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Speaking of caves, I actually recently (2 months) set up a 90g with a huge cave on the left side. The water inside the cave seems a bit colder, since there is no circulation directed in it yet, (I will have to fix this) but so far, so good, and the plants are all growing nicely on top, with no ill effects noted on the fish. Rony11, you could add short ground cover plants in front of the cave with a mixed arrangement of short and tall plants on top, maybe even add that interesting piece of twisty driftwood, preferably in a vertical shape, my imagination is running wild. Like jjt says, I'm sure it will just come to you as you start to scape, have fun and go wild, the possibilities are endless....


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

another option is to use foam to make a background that has planters imbedded into it. I have seen it done in a terrarium setup and I don't see why it wouldn't work in an aquarium. In the terrarium version the planters were pete, but those would probably fall apart so I would go with the tiny clay pots.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe some rocks forming a cliff/hill up the back?

This is what we did with our 29 gallon.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I was just at the Japanese Art museum in LA, and a scroll there was very inspiring. It showed very tall cliffs of grey rock on either side of a narrow river. I thought I could do something like it with narrow, tall, rounded stones. Maybe one on one side and three on the other. The whole thing gives a great feeling of depth in a very narrow space. I will try to find a picture to give the idea.

EDIT: thanks to the online catalog at LACMA, here it is! 

http://collections.lacma.org/node/189925


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

With your tank depth (not height) restriction, you could also try a jungle style setup with high reaching driftwood to cover most of the height. A cliff is a possibility too, though I feel like you would need a lot of epoxy to hold such a tall, vertical cliff in place.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for yr helpful tips and guidance.
This is what I did with my aquascape. 
I wanted moss trees with open space for shrimps so I did what I liked the best.
The aquarium is 2 weeks old and take time for the moss to grow and fill the branches.


----------

